# What happens if I heat press on PVC?



## Deivid (Nov 10, 2007)

A customers asked me to heat press their logo on small pouches and the material is said to be PVC. Never tried that before and couldn't find an answer by searching this forum. Am I doomed to fail with this or can I just go ahead and do it?

Any info on pvc?

Thanks.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

see if he has any samples that you can get and put Parchment paper under and over it and check temp to see where it would melt then go from there to see if there is any paper out there you can use


----------



## Deivid (Nov 10, 2007)

Yeah I guess I'll just have to try it and see how it goes... That is, if I wanna try it in the first place.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Whatever product you use needs to have an extremely low temperature setting and dwell time.

I'm not sure of exact specs, but know it needs to be in the 200-300 degree range and for a couple seconds.

Look at some different plastisol transfer companies and see what they have.

You will also need to place something in between the two layers of PVC to prevent it from melting together. Try using a mousepad in between the layers.


----------



## wildpat (Feb 5, 2008)

Would a screen print work better, I think the pvc would melt, but I really don't know for sure.


----------



## DecalGuy (Nov 26, 2007)

PVC's melting point is 176°F/80°C I would be careful even in testing.


----------



## Deivid (Nov 10, 2007)

Ah, hell... I think I better forget it altogether. I don't have the time or the patience to mess around with them temperatures.


----------



## ZombieZed (Dec 24, 2012)

Hello, I'm bringing this thread up from the dead... Any updates on this? 

Has anyone successfully used a heat press on PVC (like a thin raincoat or a sign banner)? If so, how did you do it? 

Thanks in advance!

-ZZ


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

I know I tried those non woven bags that are made of PVC and melted them quickly. we had to switch to a UV ink. but that was only for one job so I did not invest a lot into it. Ryonet was very helpful in information about that. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## StyleWorx (Mar 24, 2015)

Has anyone heat pressed onto PVC? I need to print 180 rain suites made from PVC and Polyester mix.


----------



## Babydoll (Mar 6, 2010)

Any news on this subject, Customer just brought in a PVC Raincoat and wants a name on it. Any suggestions?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Les H (May 23, 2016)

Hi, we were asked to put a boat name in vinyl onto the PVC back of a "Director's" chair.

Just used normal textile vinyl at 160 for 15 seconds with medium pressure.

Used parchment paper under and on top of the PVC. Result was good but could just see outline of the vinyl backing once we had peeled it away.

Hope this helps.


----------

